# Bus timetable from Abu Dhabi to Al Ain



## ejsaunders

Hello

We are planning on going to Al Ain this Friday for a trip to the zoo, I cant find anywhere a timetable for the buses from abu Dhabi main bus station - does anybody know how frequent they are and at what times they leave?

Thanks in advance


----------



## nm62

Plz find the attachment for Al Ain Bus Map...
however you can read this for more info for other means of transportation.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ubai/93407-transportation-issue-ad-dubai.html 

i personally advise you...do not use public transport on a friday... it is full of Labour


----------



## Deefor

According to a timetable I downloaded early in the summer they go about every 30 minutes from 0600 and the last one back is at 2230. It's a number 700.

Hope this helps


----------



## ejsaunders

Deefor said:


> According to a timetable I downloaded early in the summer they go about every 30 minutes from 0600 and the last one back is at 2230. It's a number 700.
> 
> Hope this helps



Perfect, thanks!


----------

